# Couple of fatties



## mojoman58 (Aug 31, 2012)

I did up a couple of fatties the other night. My first try at these & they came out very good I must say.

The first was a chicken cordon bleu. Ground chicken with some garlic & onion powder mixed in. Layers of baked ham & swiss cheese rolled up inside. Then the bacon weave which went very well after reading the tutorials on this forum.

The second was ground beef with sauteed onions, peppers, portabella mushrooms & garlic with some spinach & blue cheese thrown in for good measure. I used 2 lbs of ground chicken & 1 1/2 lbs beef. I smoked them using apple wood at 225-235f. The chicken took 4 hours & the beef took 4:45 to get to 160f internal. I was tinking around 2 or 2 1/2 hours but it was worth the wait. They came out great! Here's some Qview:













First-Fatties-uncooked-L.jpg



__ mojoman58
__ Aug 31, 2012


















First-Fatties-uncooked-L.jpg



__ mojoman58
__ Aug 31, 2012


















First-Fatties-uncooked-L.jpg



__ mojoman58
__ Aug 31, 2012


















First-Fatties-uncooked-L.jpg



__ mojoman58
__ Aug 31, 2012


















Beef-Fatty-cooked-L.jpg



__ mojoman58
__ Aug 31, 2012


















First-Fatties-uncooked-L.jpg



__ mojoman58
__ Aug 31, 2012


















First-Fatties-uncooked-L.jpg



__ mojoman58
__ Aug 31, 2012


















First-Fatties-uncooked-L.jpg



__ mojoman58
__ Aug 31, 2012


















Chicken-Fatty-sliced-L.jpg



__ mojoman58
__ Aug 31, 2012


















First-Fatties-uncooked-L.jpg



__ mojoman58
__ Aug 31, 2012


















First-Fatties-uncooked-L.jpg



__ mojoman58
__ Aug 31, 2012


















Beef-Fatty-cooked-sliced-L.jpg



__ mojoman58
__ Aug 31, 2012


















First-Fatties-uncooked-L.jpg



__ mojoman58
__ Aug 31, 2012


















First-Fatties-uncooked-L.jpg



__ mojoman58
__ Aug 31, 2012


















First-Fatties-uncooked-L.jpg



__ mojoman58
__ Aug 31, 2012


----------



## cheapchalee (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks great, hadn't thought about using ground chicken instead of pork.  Looks good both of them.

Chalee


----------



## daveomak (Sep 1, 2012)

Mojo, morning....  Those fatties are beauties....  Nice mix...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ... Dave


----------



## tennsmoker (Sep 1, 2012)

Both of those fatties look wonderful, nice job..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





al


----------



## thomas phillips (Sep 1, 2012)

Both look great.....Now I'm really hungry!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 1, 2012)

They look great. Good practice for the Throwdown. The Chicken one looks interesting...JJ


----------



## mojoman58 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the comments! The chicken one came out really good. I used store bought ground chicken and mixed in some garlic & onion powder & mixed it with my hands until it was very well mixed & packed. It was way too loose right out of the package. Can't wait to try some more!


----------



## ronrude (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice looking fatties!  I never thought to use chicken or turkey.  You are definately ready for the throwdown.


----------



## jdamet (Sep 7, 2012)

Never cooked a fatty. Heck, I have never heard of one until I came to this forum. But I have to say, that cordon bleu looks GREAT. I may have to try one this weekend.


----------



## shinny (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm trying the chicken cordon bleu today while the games are on. That's a great idea. How loose was loose? Should I use bread crumbs and an egg to hold it together?


----------



## big game cook (Sep 14, 2012)

yep. nice job. checking out the comp for the throwdown. be some good mess of eats for sure. thumbs up.


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Sep 14, 2012)

Great looking fatties.  The beef one especially so.  Bet they tasted great.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 14, 2012)

10.gif



__ sqwib
__ Sep 14, 2012


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks great :drool


----------

